# jobs in cyprus



## c4rl4 (Jul 28, 2011)

hi all 

me my husband and 2 kids are seriously researching to moving to cyprus early next year hopefully, i am currently employed here in the not so sunny england as a civil servant benefit processor for unemployment benefit i work full time but term time and just wondered if there were any such jobs in cyprus ?? or anything simular and if so where do i go about looking into these positions =. 

hope someone can help xx :tongue1:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

c4rl4 said:


> hi all
> 
> me my husband and 2 kids are seriously researching to moving to cyprus early next year hopefully, i am currently employed here in the not so sunny england as a civil servant benefit processor for unemployment benefit i work full time but term time and just wondered if there were any such jobs in cyprus ?? or anything simular and if so where do i go about looking into these positions =.
> 
> hope someone can help xx :tongue1:


Hi welcome to the forum.
I am afraid that all jobs like that go to Cypriots. There is absolutely no chance of a non Cypriot getting jobs like that no matter how well qualified.
It is not a matter of what you know but whether you have an uncle or cousin who can get you a job in the government offices even if you are terrible at the job. Once in such a job you are in for life no matter what sort of a mess you make of things

Veronica


----------



## c4rl4 (Jul 28, 2011)

oh no 

oh well i suppose i had better look at admin work then just thought it would be worth an ask!! 

thanks for the info xx


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

cyprus has had its debt rating cut as well so 18 euro lattes in starbucks will no longer we affordable whilst the jobs that aren't there will now not be there a little more.

BBC News - Cyprus debt rating cut by Moody's


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Its best to keep visiting Cyprus as much as possible, tobuild friendships and contacts up , because as the saying goes its not what you know its who you know ...:


----------

